# JL Audio = Excellent Customer Service



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would just like to give a positive review for JL Audio and Manville Smith. I recently purchased and began using a couple of their XD series amplifiers and one of their 13TW5 subs. I have been impressed by the XD amplifiers because of their small form factor, efficiency, and power. These amps have not exhibited any noise and provide plenty of power for my setup. I am also pleased with the 13TW5 sub.

However, my purpose in this post is to highlight the excellent customer service that I have received from JL Audio and its employees. I recently had a question concerning one of my XD amplifiers so I sent an email to JL technical support. Not only did I receive a prompt reply, but to be sure that the information they were giving me was correct, they actually put one of their amps on the bench to test the scenario. I believe that is a textbook definition of excellent customer service. Mr. Smith also took time from his schedule to check with me to be sure that my question had been answered to my satisfaction.

So a big thank you to JL Audio and Mr. Smith for all your help. As a user of their products, I have found them to provide great build quality and performance plus excellent product support.

Moderators, I hope I have placed this in the correct sub-forum, if not I apologize.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice! A true testimony to the saying "you get what you pay for." They may be expensive (too much for me), but you receive quality products and quality service.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I can second this. I bought a 12W6v2 from someone that bought it authorized once, and called them about buying a new trim ring for it. They shipped me one out for free, were very helpful, and accommodating. Great company, and great to see that kind of service from a larger sized company as well.


----------



## aphexacid (Oct 24, 2009)

I've always had a great experience every time i've called them to ask a question.

I really do swear by their stuff. I havent tried any of the new HD amps, but have been using the Slash series for years


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I can vouch for Mr. Manville Smith and for Ward Benjamin as well. Both have been top notch in offering support and recommendations with my current install.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

+1 for JL Service too.

I lost one of the stupid proprietary speaker plugs off their HD amps, and they mailed me a replacement for nix.


----------

